# Meinungsumfrage zum Thema QR-Codes auf Produktverpackungen



## QRCodeUmfrage (1 Juli 2013)

Hallo,

mein Name ist Stefan Geiersperger und ich schreibe derzeit meine Masterarbeit an der Uni Frankfurt am Main. Im Zuge meiner Arbeit befasse ich mit QR-Codes auf Produktverpackungen im Einzelhandel. Es gibt bereits Untersuchungen wie häufig die kleinen quadratischen Codes gescannt werden. Ziel meiner Forschung ist es nun herauszufinden was die Konsumenten nach dem Scannen auf ihrem Smartphone zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen möchten. Darüber hinaus möchte ich erarbeiten welche Aspekte zu welchen Scanzeitpunkten (zu Hause oder noch im Geschäft) und bei welchen Produktkategorien wichtiger sind oder auch vernachlässigt werden können. Im letzten Schritt werden die Ergebnisse mit den tatsächlichen angebotenen Inhalten verglichen um abzuleiten wie kundenorientiert die gegenwärtig angebotenen Lösungen sind.

Ich freue mich über jeden Einzelnen der an der Umfrage teilnimmt.

Die Umfrage wird ca. 15 Minuten in Anspruch nehmen. Als kleine Entschädigung wird unter allen Teilnehmern ein 20€ Amazon Gutschein verlost. Selbstverständlich sind alle Angaben vollkommen anonym und werden nur für statistische Zwecke verwendet. Die persönlichen Daten werden ausschließlich für die Verlosung genutzt und anschließend gelöscht.

http://QRCodeUmfrage.de.vu

Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung!!

Beste Grüße
Stefan


----------



## QRCodeUmfrage (2 Juli 2013)

anbei noch einmal der Link der ohne Umweg zur Umfrage führt:

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1cb5n1e4zXbQg-wFQwnNdCBogT4zomJABrv73RxK5puw/viewform

Vielen Dank für die Teilnahme!!
Stefan


----------

